# Lelit Pl41 PlusT Pid Settings



## NZ_ (6 mo ago)

Hello! I recently bought this machine but my coffee it’s a bit sour. My concern is temperature. If I’m not mistaken it has a difference of 8-10 degrees from boiler to pf. So I set the pid settings like this :

P=0,4
I=0,00
D=14,2
F04=0
F05=113
pid temperature set:103

Did I do something wrong or ?


----------



## Ben2 (Apr 6, 2019)

In my PL41PLUST I am currently using these PID settings:
P: 0,6
I: 0,02
D: 6
For medium roast level coffee I set the temperature to 102 (Offset value set to 0).
I think you mentioned correctly the temperature offset for this machine is around 9 degrees.


----------

